# Does your DH like your milk?



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

Okay fooling around with DH and two babies later he has recently discovered the taste of my milk. He has said before that he always avioded that area (with his mouth anyway) because of the milk being there. Recently I think he wasn't thinking of it and managed to get quite a large drink in! Now he says to me * it tastes like the last sip of coffee with all the cream and sugar on the bottom!!* and I *simply MUST try this!!* !!! He's crazy, is breastmilk THAT tastey??!! Is this some weird fetish or maybe my DH was weaned too early or something. Anyone else's partners like the taste of your BM??


----------



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

My dh simply said it tastes sweet although I gave him a few sips in a glass. I tried it too, it's just extra sweet milk. No wonder babies like it so much.


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

I have told my partner that I want us both to taste my milk. I am curious about the taste and feel if our baby is going to have it, we should both try it.

For some it is definitely a fetish.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturalmamaof1* 
...Anyone else's partners like the taste of your BM??

Am I allowed to giggle like a child at this because I still read BM as bowel movement?


----------



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mulvah* 
I have told my partner that I want us both to taste my milk. I am curious about the taste and feel if our baby is going to have it, we should both try it.

For some it is definitely a fetish.









Am I allowed to giggle like a child at this because I still read BM as bowel movement?









That is funny, yes, I thought of that when I posted


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

My husband yes. Me - blech, too sweet. Neither one of us was bf'ed.

I don't think it is a fetish. I think it is just a natural part of him enjoying my body.


----------



## tribalmax (Oct 10, 2004)

Dh says that mine tastes like melted ice cream! He says he understands why the kids want to nurse until they are 3-4!


----------



## lillacfaerie (Jun 29, 2009)

I had a cold a few weeks ago that my DH caught. I figured he should drink some of my breastmilk to help speed along his recovery (the antibodies and all). He turned me down


----------



## leaveit2beeker (Jun 2, 2009)

Dp describes it as chocolate milk. Although now that ds is a bit older, dp noticed a change in the taste (for the worse, to him) and we don't fool around in that department as much.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

My dh was shall we say very much in love with it







He misses it greatly.


----------



## Tres (Aug 17, 2009)

I haven't breastfed (yet) so I can't comment on Dh but I can comment on my Mother. I was older (13yearsold) when my youngest sister was born and my Mom constantly pumped. She froze her milk and I often remember her going into the freezer while cooking/baking etc. Well, at the time I really had no idea what she was getting in the freezer but now, I totally realize! HAHA! So, I asked her and sure enough, she had SO much milk so she made everything with breastmilk...pancakes, muffins, cookies. I asked her about using it in cooking and she said it was pretty sweet in cooking but used it anyway and used plenty of spices.







So, I was getting my Mother's breastmilk well into my teens.


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

I like this post. Wish my hubby would try it but he thinks it's "gross" and avoids my nipples.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I can't say he's ever really drank it on purpose







but he said it tasted like sugar.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Dh is scared to try it... I tried it as soon as I was actually lactating. It is very sweet...not at all like cow's milk. It's amazing how something that tastes so much like a dessert drink can be so nutritious and amazing for a baby.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

my dh thinks it tastes like vanilla soymilk and he's not really a fan of soymilk...so i guess, not so much! lol.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, my DH really likes the taste. I think it tastes pretty good too, like really sweet milk.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

My DH really liked it and is already looking forward to it with this one.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Am I the only one that has a strict "no boobs" policy while lactating? It feels like the "mommy zone" to me, and for the life of me, I cannot switch gears. Absolutely off limits.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
Am I the only one that has a strict "no boobs" policy while lactating? It feels like the "mommy zone" to me, and for the life of me, I cannot switch gears. Absolutely off limits.









I am the opposite.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
Am I the only one that has a strict "no boobs" policy while lactating? It feels like the "mommy zone" to me, and for the life of me, I cannot switch gears. Absolutely off limits.









my DH would be a very sad man. Especially since I've breastfed for almost 6 years!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

my DH would be a very sad man. Especially since I've breastfed for almost 6 years!








9+ years here.


----------



## Lynn08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Am I the only one who hasn't tasted their own bm?

I don't know why - I just cannot ingest something that came out of my own body.









Dh has tried it (intentionally and *ahem* _un_intentionally) and while he's not disgusted by it, he's not exactly a fan, either.
Slightly OT: we're vegan, but I'm sure if I made cheese from my bm, dh would be in heaven


----------



## Sailor (Jun 13, 2006)

I have an allergy to dairy - fairly severe. So, I can't eat anything dairy. Even though I love ice cream and cheese ... but, it's been years since I had any.

Now that I'm pregnant, the other day, I asked my dp if he thought it was possible to make ice cream from my breast milk. And then we were off googling. lol Apparently it IS possible, and I'm so going to try it. I'm sure dp will try it too.

So, I don't think this is that weird.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lynn08* 
Am I the only one who hasn't tasted their own bm?

I've never done it really intentionally, but have licked it off my hand when it overshot and things like that. It's very sweet.


----------



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cherry Alive* 
Dh is scared to try it... I tried it as soon as I was actually lactating. It is very sweet...not at all like cow's milk. It's amazing how something that tastes so much like a dessert drink can be so nutritious and amazing for a baby.









I know right? Babies are sooo lucky! + they get to sleep all day or whenever they want, and they look sooo cute! But so does a nursing tot or preschooler









I have yet to try it besides licks off my arms from forefull letdowns...


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

Now that I'm pregnant, the other day, I asked my dp if he thought it was possible to make ice cream from my breast milk.
I read somewhere, I think from Nina Planck, that they sell bm cheese in France.

Can't read French but I think this is the site for it... http://membres.lycos.fr/petitsingly/

I think I'll pass... but I've thought about doing it with my own milk.


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

Yes, he loves it! He helps drain the boobs if they get super engorged and enjoys it even during sex.


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

DH thought it was a little salty, but yes he likes. I haven't tried.


----------



## ElaineBenes (Aug 14, 2009)

Nope, haven't tried my own milk, but I am not into cow's milk either. Not really into dairy products.


----------



## bethanyclaire (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElaineBenes* 
Nope, haven't tried my own milk, but I am not into cow's milk either. Not really into dairy products.

Don't worry... human breastmilk isn't a dairy product. Dairy means from cows.









To answer the OP's question... yes, DP LOVES the taste of breastmilk. For some it is certainly a fetish but, for us, it is just plain fun! He missed it terribly after DD weaned and he is totally looking forward to it coming back once the new babe is here! He reminds me all the time...


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
Am I the only one that has a strict "no boobs" policy while lactating? It feels like the "mommy zone" to me, and for the life of me, I cannot switch gears. Absolutely off limits.


















i'm with you! baby only!


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

My DH giggles like a school boy at the idea of drinking any of my milk. He says it's sweet, and he liked it when he tasted it, but he's "not a fan of milk in general" so it's not like he asks for a sip after dinner!


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lynn08* 
Am I the only one who hasn't tasted their own bm?

I don't know why - I just cannot ingest something that came out of my own body.









Haven't you ever tasted your own tears, sweat or blood? And saliva, of course, you swallow all the time. And comparing breastmilk to urine or feces is just wrong - breastmilk is FOOD!







:


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

If breasts can have the duality of nuturing and sexual then so can breast milk. A lot of women will leak when aroused and some of us like to roll with it instead of stopping to wipe it off. If its there then why not taste it.

It took time for me to switch gears but when I realized I was going to be doing this for the next few years I decided to try to get used to them being sexual again.


----------



## TIFF4NY (Aug 24, 2009)

DH is eager to try it and he about died when the teacher of our BF class said that women sometimes squirt milk when they orgasm. He now talks about that on occasion and expresses his hope that I squirt him sometime. lol.


----------



## TIFF4NY (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dahlea* 
Yes, he loves it! He helps drain the boobs if they get super engorged and enjoys it even during sex.

I'm pretty sure that if DH likes the taste, he'll probably offer to help when I'm over engorged. I'm not sure how I'll feel about it, but I may just let him!


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I couldn't bring myself to really try my BM until I read this thread, so I tried some BM that had been in the fridge for 2 days, while it was still cold, and about threw up! It was sweet, but with an undertone of warm dair milk. Does this mean it was bad or I have a lipsase (Or whatever that word is)? Or is that just the way my BM tastes cold and its different warm? Im not in a huge hurry to try it again.

That said, my DH has tried it straight from the tap, and although not over the moon for it, does say it is a little sweet.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
Am I the only one that has a strict "no boobs" policy while lactating? It feels like the "mommy zone" to me, and for the life of me, I cannot switch gears. Absolutely off limits.









This is kind of how I am. I actually really don't like having my nips handled at all. DH is really unhappy about this, but it's like they're oversensitized or something.
That said, *I've* tried my bm, and don't like it. It tastes sour to me. But it's straight from the tap, so it can't be.


----------



## itsajenism (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TIFF4NY* 
DH is eager to try it and he about died when the teacher of our BF class said that women sometimes squirt milk when they orgasm. He now talks about that on occasion and expresses his hope that I squirt him sometime. lol.


There's a good chance he'll like it. It's kind of sweet.

My DH didn't mind the taste (he drank it from a cup), but was irked by the warmth and the whole "bodily fluid" factor.









I liked the taste of it, too.


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
Am I the only one that has a strict "no boobs" policy while lactating? It feels like the "mommy zone" to me, and for the life of me, I cannot switch gears. Absolutely off limits.









Mine are off limits too. I would never want them touched, too sensitive and they leak all over and make a sticky mess.

I have tasted my milk and it tasted GROSS. It's sweet but had a funny after taste, almost soapy or something? I couldn't quite put my finger on it.. Baby likes it though, all that matters.


----------



## ~LadyBug~ (Aug 14, 2009)

I LOVE the taste of my breast milk. It tastes so warm and sweet. And yes, DH loved it







:


----------



## ~LadyBug~ (Aug 14, 2009)

Wasn't there a MDC member on here a while back who used breast milk in cooking because she ran out of milk or cream? I swear I remember reading a post like that.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NaturalMindedMomma* 
It's sweet but had a funny after taste, almost soapy or something? I couldn't quite put my finger on it.. Baby likes it though, all that matters.

Yes! The aftertaste of mine is like...metallic or soapy or something!


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes* 
Yes! The aftertaste of mine is like...metallic or soapy or something!

OMG thats it!!!! I am sooo glad I am not the only one.


----------



## gen24 (May 12, 2009)

I actually tried to make yogurt with my BM. I think I didn't leave it out long enough because it was kind of runny...but tasted like yogurt.
By the way, it was for my baby.


----------



## natural_mama89 (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tres* 
I haven't breastfed (yet) so I can't comment on Dh but I can comment on my Mother. I was older (13yearsold) when my youngest sister was born and my Mom constantly pumped. She froze her milk and I often remember her going into the freezer while cooking/baking etc. Well, at the time I really had no idea what she was getting in the freezer but now, I totally realize! HAHA! So, I asked her and sure enough, she had SO much milk so she made everything with breastmilk...pancakes, muffins, cookies. I asked her about using it in cooking and she said it was pretty sweet in cooking but used it anyway and used plenty of spices.







So, I was getting my Mother's breastmilk well into my teens.









That is actually pretty cool! Much better than it getting thrown out.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TIFF4NY* 
DH is eager to try it and he about died when the teacher of our BF class said that women sometimes squirt milk when they orgasm. He now talks about that on occasion and expresses his hope that I squirt him sometime. lol.

Yes, I can admit all of that has added a different dimension to things.

What can I say.







: Tastes like Mangos here! And, hey, I LOVE mangos!

Our babies are SO lucky! Formula tastes horrible, I once tasted some as an adult and I gagged it was that bad. It kind of taught me, a hungry baby will eat anything. YUCK!


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

i have tried mine fresh (in a cup) and thought it tasted like melted ice cream. it was good. but DH would never. he cant get over the whole bodily fluid thing.


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TIFF4NY* 
DH is eager to try it and he about died when the teacher of our BF class said that women sometimes squirt milk when they orgasm. He now talks about that on occasion and expresses his hope that I squirt him sometime. lol.

this one made me giggle. my husband shares the wish...he loves it. Well why shouldn't he? It's awesome- I'm a fountain, my boobs are huge and full and heavy and gorgeous.


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes* 
Yes! The aftertaste of mine is like...metallic or soapy or something!

I agree, I can taste the copper, almost like how blood tastes?

But I think it tastes like gatorade, sweet and salty.

Also I agree, formula tastes like snot & rot.


----------



## nalusj (Apr 25, 2008)

My dh says it tastes like the milk at the bottom of a bowl of cereal. He has tried to add it to his coffee when we were out of real milk. Funny.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

My DH says that during the baby period, it tastes sweet (but he always keeps saying how weird it tastes, so I'm not sure if he likes it) and when then during the toddler yrs he says it's gross, b/c it tastes salty. That's when he refers to it as, "boob sweat," lol.


----------



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dahlea* 
Yes, he loves it! He helps drain the boobs if they get super engorged and enjoys it even during sex.

Your hubby drinks that much of your milk when your engorged? That's funny! My DH will only enjoy my milk during sexy romps, every other time he thinks its cute that baby drinks my milk and smiles. It's like DH and baby know what they get is _good_!


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
Am I the only one that has a strict "no boobs" policy while lactating? It feels like the "mommy zone" to me, and for the life of me, I cannot switch gears. Absolutely off limits.









I'm the same way - instant turn off. I used to laugh when I'd see TV characters having sex with a bra on - now that's me


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

My hubby got a bit of a taste once during sex. He said it tasted sweet but was ultimately weirded out by the fact that it's human milk. He doesn't drink cow's milk and wasn't bf.

I've tasted just a drop here and there and found it pretty pleasant.

My mom used to use her milk to make pancakes since she had an oversupply. I have a friend who has made baked goods with her milk. Since I very rarely pump, I haven't had an excess although maybe I should have squeezed some into this morning's eggs (I usually add a bit of cow's milk but had run out).


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dahlea* 
Yes, he loves it! He helps drain the boobs if they get super engorged and enjoys it even during sex.

I dont know how I forgot that but my dh did the same thing







I was hurting and dd was asleep and I asked him to do it and he got strangled when I let down









I sprayed dh more times than I can count when dtd.







I miss having milk


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I hope this isn't weird, but when I have a let down and the baby is sleeping, sometimes collect it and drink it. I have heavy let downs. Wht waste it on pads that just have to be washed.

Dh loves if I have alet down during sex. I don't really like it. Yes boobies are off limits, but I find it is really the nipples, not the rest. I find it sexy when my boobs are full and big, but if dh gets near the nipples, turn off.


----------



## Lactivist85 (Sep 5, 2009)

My hubby loves it during sex and will drink as much as he can get. We both find it to be a turn-on. I agree with one of the PP- breasts do double duty and so can milk. I've heard of this from other couples. I think it's normal.
Btw, my son is 18 mo and dh still enjoys the taste of my milk.


----------



## madeleines_mom (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy* 
Yes, I can admit all of that has added a different dimension to things.

What can I say.







: Tastes like Mangos here! And, hey, I LOVE mangos!

Our babies are SO lucky! Formula tastes horrible, I once tasted some as an adult and I gagged it was that bad. It kind of taught me, a hungry baby will eat anything. YUCK!

I can't really comment on the question at hand because DH has never tried my milk, and neither have I! I don't know why but the idea of drinking my own doesn't sit well with me. But I'm really picky about what goes into my mouth, it's nothing against breastmilk!

But I can definitely attest to our babies are so lucky they don't have to drink formula!!! I got suckered into trying to give it to DD formula for overnight feeds. I bought a can of Nestle Goodstart, and made a bottle for her. When I went to feed it to her, I nearly threw up because of the horrible smell! Oh god that stuff is gross smelling!!! So artificial smelling, I can't imaging how bad it tastes (and you can bet if I didn't try my own BM I did not try the formula!). Oh, and DD? She gagged and refused. I gave the formula to my friend who FF's and the only milk she gets is still mine, and I think it will be for a while yet!


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
Am I the only one that has a strict "no boobs" policy while lactating? It feels like the "mommy zone" to me, and for the life of me, I cannot switch gears. Absolutely off limits.









this is me too. nak lol.


----------



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionessMom* 
... DH would never. he cant get over the whole bodily fluid thing.

And cow's milk is ok to drink? Isn't that way weirder, cow's bodily fluid. But, maybe he doesn't drink milk at all. That's how I think when it comes to using a used pump- so it touched someone else's milk. I drink milk from a cow. At least that other person's milk was human.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

my husband has never tasted my breastmilk, but he did get an accidental squirt on the face once









my older kids love it though and are constatly asking for me to spray their mouths (our middle still suckles occasionally too). After my last was born, I was expressing by hand and using it on cereal in the mornings.. and we've considered using it for baking, but haven't had the need yet.

fwiw, we're vegan too









I've always wondered about those who will gladly drink/eat dairy but are grossed out by milk that their partner makes naturally









I'd much rather have human cheese than something from another animal..

**warning** veg video








human cheese


----------



## Amber Lion (Sep 22, 2006)

Dh enjoys my milk during sex and he's helped relieve engorgement too. Recently he's taken to taking a little drink as a tease to our DD while she's nursing and she will smile and laugh and push his face away and claim the boob as hers.









I've tasted my milk and it tastes sweet and yummy, but I've never just drunk it for the hell of it. I had an odd thought once that if I was starving, could I survive on my own milk?


----------



## phrogger (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nalusj* 
My dh says it tastes like the milk at the bottom of a bowl of cereal. He has tried to add it to his coffee when we were out of real milk. Funny.









HAHA my daughter and sons father used it in his coffee. I was their surrogate so when the oldest was born, I pumped for her and shipped to them. He and his partner had a bunch of friends over for coffee and dessert and realized they had no creamer or milk. So this was like 10 gay men sitting around wanting their coffee and so the father offered to try it with my breast milk and if it was good, he would share. He said it was the best thing ever in coffee and gave it to all his friends. So there are a group of gay men in love with my breast milk and they all wanted it for their coffee all the time. HAHA.

My husband however does enjoy the milk from the tap on occasion, but this time with the nursing, he has to share with the baby who seems to want to be on the boob at all times. DH comes second to the baby so he almost never gets a taste







.


----------



## cdmommie (Aug 7, 2007)

My little sister accidentally got a taste once because I had made DD's cereal with it and my sis ate the left overs. She said it was the best stuff she ever tasted. I told her it was breast milk and although she was embraced, she asked for more, lol.


----------



## Pod4One (Nov 28, 2005)

I've tasted my milk before and although it's sweet, it also has a mineraly after taste. In general my boobs are food right now and not for DH. Whenever he mentions it I get this image in my head of Jim Carrey suckling on that lady from Me, Myself, & Irene - totally weirds me out!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

:

I think it tastes like vanilla ice cream. But I don't really pump/express and can't reach my own nipples so I don't get much of it!

DH likes it but it's not a fetish or anything. And it's not so much that my breasts are off limits - they're just WAY desensitized during early nursing so they're not much fun, sexually.


----------



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

I have been know to cook with mine or add it to smoothies- especially all the "expired" stuff I had in the freezer- NO WAY was I going to dump it... LOL

but even occasionally I will baked with it- right now my stash is low so I save what I have....

its sweet- I believe everything my DD tries- I try before her- including her nasty iron supplement


----------

